# Schaefer SnapFurl or CDI Flexible Furler?



## g0twind (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking at getting a furler. My local sailmaker is a CDI dealer, so of course he recommended I get the CDI. Not sure I am sold on the internal halyard and I like the open drum on the SnapFurl.

Boat is only trailered twice a year. Looking for quality construction at a decent price point. 

Thoughts?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Take a look at Alado.
ALADO - Furler and Roller - main page
A little cheaper than Schaefer, a little better quality than CDI, according to the PS test.

http://www.aladocanada.ca/PSLFurlersHeadsailALADO.pdf


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

We trailer regularly with a Flexible Furler. I like the internal halyard. We tension the luff in the spring and it's good for the season. If I NEED to, I can tighten it on the water but I'm not racing so I haven't seen the need. The internal halyard prevents wrap. I like that part too. When we trailer, which is every time we sail which is every weekend from the end of May to the beginning September which is too little. (No more witches!) we leave the sail furled and strap it to the mast. No problemo.

That's all I know!


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a CDI Flexi-Furl on my boat since new in 2003. Hasn't skipped a beat. All I have done is replace the furling line and that was due to me not liking what was provided. It's been very easy to own. Good luck with your decision.

Brad
s/v KIVALO


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

g0twind said:


> Looking at getting a furler. My local sailmaker is a CDI dealer, so of course he recommended I get the CDI. Not sure I am sold on the internal halyard and I like the open drum on the SnapFurl.
> 
> Boat is only trailered twice a year. Looking for quality construction at a decent price point.
> 
> Thoughts?


Check with your local rigger. They might have experience with a wider variety of systems.

Whatever system you decide on, make certain that you don't ever have to worry about halyard wrap. 
That means. Have a halyard restrainer installed if the system does not have an internal halyard. Have a pennant made if necessary to keep the halyard swivel near the top of the extrusion or have the sail made for the system. 
If you don't have a problem with halyard wrap, any system you get will most likely serve you well for a long time.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

Something to think about for the future: Schaeffer Snapfurl's foil is a two-piece plastic extrusion that snaps around the forestay. Once snapped, it's there permanently...cannot be unsnapped without breaking it.

Fine, except when you later need to swap in a new forestay, the hole in the foil is large enough to fit new wire, but not enough to fit a swaged-on end fitting. Bare wire fed through and then fitted with a mechanical end piece like a Norseman works okay.

Not familiar with alternative furlers.


----------



## rightbrainer (Jul 28, 2011)

My only experience is with the CDI FF2. It is extremely easy to rig and un-rig. If I decide to use my hank-on jib, it's about a 20 minute exercise to take the whole thing off. My stock forestay is unchanged. I can put it back up right from the foredeck with no climbing and no taking the mast down. That takes about three quarters of an hour. 

Luff tension is set it and forget it.

It works great as a furler. If I try to reef my 150 down to a 110, I don't get a very good sail shape. Probably could be cured with some foam on the luff or something similar. The whole thing is very bulletproof.


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

We install either depending on the boat.

The CDI furler is used on the Harbor 20. The only issue we have experienced is the 'plastic' used in the furler has a memory. If stored with a kink in it over the winter, you will have a kink when you launch. Solution - lay flat in sunshine all afternoon. In SoCal, sunshine is easy. In CT in April, not so easy.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

DonScribner said:


> I like the internal halyard. We tension the luff in the spring and it's good for the season. If I NEED to, I can tighten it on the water but I'm not racing so I haven't seen the need.





> Luff tension is set it and forget it.


storing your sail with the luff fully tensioned for an entire season is very bad for the sail. Not only that, but you don't have to be racing to benefit from adjusting your luff tension based on wind conditions. Any piece of equipment that prevents you from making such fundamental adjustments to your sail easily, and even encourages people to abuse their sail is just not good enough in my books!


----------

